# Vanishing Google Reviews



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone have any insight into why perfectly legit reviews on Google should just spontaneously disappear? This has happened several times now in the past year or so. It's not critical to me. The business does not depend on the internet(thank God). It is just frustrating to see customers take the time and energy to jump through the hoops that Google sets up in order to even write a review and then see it disappear. People have to go to the trouble to open a Google account to even do it and then have it vanish????? I know others have complained about the same thing...just wondering if anyone more internet/computer savvy has any new or current insights.....


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

I have had the same happen to me. It's nuts. I tried contacting google but honestly you can't because they only care about their agenda!


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

CliffK said:


> Anyone have any insight into why perfectly legit reviews on Google should just spontaneously disappear? This has happened several times now in the past year or so. It's not critical to me. The business does not depend on the internet(thank God). It is just frustrating to see customers take the time and energy to jump through the hoops that Google sets up in order to even write a review and then see it disappear. People have to go to the trouble to open a Google account to even do it and then have it vanish????? I know others have complained about the same thing...just wondering if anyone more internet/computer savvy has any new or current insights.....


If a customer opens an account ( creates a gmail address ) and right after gives you a review it will usually not be accepted by google. i too learned this the hard way, i now will only ask someone with a gmail account.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

vividpainting said:


> If a customer opens an account ( creates a gmail address ) and right after gives you a review it will usually not be accepted by google. i too learned this the hard way, i now will only ask someone with a gmail account.


 It's funny you should say that because I just had a customer do just that. The review _was_ published and was there for a few days and then it disappeared....???


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

What really eats me up is that there is a painter by me that has a ton of reviews that are obviously fake. He must of paid a company or something to do them. In the middle of one of his reviews it said <insert cname> You guys lose real reviews while this guy can keep his fake ones. 

Google is really starting to annoy me. Hopefully they will be the next yahoo and something better will come along.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> What really eats me up is that there is a painter by me that has a ton of reviews that are obviously fake. He must of paid a company or something to do them. In the middle of one of his reviews it said <insert cname> You guys lose real reviews while this guy can keep his fake ones.
> 
> Google is really starting to annoy me. Hopefully they will be the next yahoo and something better will come along.


 I hear ya briggs. I was never really that into it to begin with, but I figured I'd play along.....but now I am really starting to look at it as a waste of time and energy on all parts.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

It must be the new Google plus local integration.
I agree that Google is becoming too big a factor of how business is run.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Been a problem for many people since the rollout of Google+ Local :/

http://blumenthals.com/blog/2012/07/30/google-local-and-review-issues/


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

My buddy gave me a review - it was legit since I did paint the front of his shop - but his biz was also on google local, so it got yanked after a couple of years. I had the 5 stars review for a while then dropped down back to 4 stars - only recently got back up to 5 stars. Then a few months ago - the whole account had been removed, I've emailed them, made some changes after reviewing their policy{only minor issues} contacted them and they have contacted me back. But it's still down. And for better or for worse - despite my best efforts and perhaps over 20k in the past 5 years, my business still depends greatly on google. And if my local listing isn't back up before the spring rush - I am screwed!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I've had a couple of mine disapear too that had been there a couple years.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I had them vanish as well. Google getting to be a big PITA!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Delta Painting said:


> I had them vanish as well. Google getting to be a big PITA!


 I agree


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I think the worst part is they link them to my + pages click takes the customer to a dead end. I have emailed made them aware still on the page!... Fargen basteges!


----------

